# Stump House Mtn



## Ga-Spur (Nov 13, 2004)

Walhalla S.C.


----------



## mikel (Nov 13, 2004)

*ga spur*

did you walk the tunnel?


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 13, 2004)

Yeh, we walked the tunnel. It was really cool in there.


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 13, 2004)

That is a cool pic.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 13, 2004)

Best Part , it is free admission to the tunnel and the waterfalls.


----------



## Gun Docc (Nov 13, 2004)

​
Issaqueena Falls​Walhala SC



Located in Stumphouse Tunnel Park, this nearly 200 foot waterfall is one of the most visited in South Carolina. An old Cherokee Indian legend relates that Issaqueena, a young maiden in the attempt to escape from pursuers, faked her suicide by pretending to jump off the falls. Actually, or so the story goes, she hid behind the falls until the pursuers departed.​



​


----------

